# best burger ever



## ScottySkis (Jun 29, 2012)

Big nicks pizza place in NYC it on the Columbus Ave and 71 street, great cheap price and lots of burgers to choose from http://www.yelp.com/biz/big-nicks-burger-and-pizza-joint-too-new-york


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 29, 2012)

This...  http://www.hooplaha.com/grilling-out/

j/k I have made a bunch of burgers that would blow this one out of the water.  I did a lamb burger once that was amazing.  I rocked some feta on top and an olive tapenade.  Lamb is so juicy!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 29, 2012)

LOLA in Nantucket.  8oz Hand-Packed Fresh Certified Black Angus Beef Patty Served with Aged Cheddar Cheese, 
Red Onion Compote, and Foie Gras Sauce*(for DHS*)on a Toasted English Muffin.


----------



## marcski (Jun 29, 2012)

My local beer store has been selling ready-made sliders. Just salt, pepper and plop on the grill.  But, these aren't your daddy's sliders.  They've been all different cuts of beef.  And not just sirloin and top round.  The best so far have been the short-rib ones with the brisket sliders a close second.  

Bubba Black Angus burgers in your grocer's freezer section are quite good and awesome since you can go from freezer directly to grill.


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 29, 2012)

Probably the Gucci burger (cheesburger with crispy pepperoni) from the Bag at Sugarloaf. For years I heard over and over how great the burgers were there, to the point that I was almost hoping I wasn't going to like it. I mean, it is just a burger, how good could it be? Well, it lived up to the hype.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2012)

Puck it said:


> LOLA in Nantucket.  8oz Hand-Packed Fresh Certified Black Angus Beef Patty Served with Aged Cheddar Cheese,
> Red Onion Compote, and Foie Gras Sauce*(for DHS*)on a Toasted English Muffin.
> 
> View attachment 6246



Nice!

but certified black angus is mid-grade beef IMO

I'll take the burger at the Four Season's in Boston using Painted Hills Farms beef.  They've been undefeated in Boston Burger Bashes.  Best ground beef out there IMO


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2012)

Riverskier said:


> Probably the Gucci burger (cheesburger with crispy pepperoni) from the Bag at Sugarloaf. For years I heard over and over how great the burgers were there, to the point that I was almost hoping I wasn't going to like it. I mean, it is just a burger, how good could it be? Well, it lived up to the hype.



I'll have to try the Gucci.  I get a regular Bag burger each year at the summit and while good, it's somewhat overhyped IMO


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

A couple places have good burgers, but I find making them myself is usually the best. I've also started going to the local meat market to get all my meats now which has made a big difference and they are about the same price as the grocery stores and they even grinds the hamburg right in front of you so you know you aren't getting any pink slime in it!


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 29, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll have to try the Gucci. I get a regular Bag burger each year at the summit and while good, it's somewhat overhyped IMO



I have only had one Bag burger, and the crispy pepperoni is what really made it incredible to me. I may be less enthused about their plain cheeseburger, and I don't doubt they are overhyped.

Another real good burger is at Rosie's in Portland. I don't have a ton of tasting experience though, as unlike most people, burgers are not one of my favorite foods.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2012)

Rosies is good.  love that place


----------



## Puck it (Jun 29, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice!
> 
> but certified black angus is mid-grade beef IMO
> 
> I'll take the burger at the Four Season's in Boston using Painted Hills Farms beef.  They've been undefeated in Boston Burger Bashes.  Best ground beef out there IMO




But the "Foie!"


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2012)

When Four Seasons enters their burger in competitions, they top it with Foie Torchon.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2012)

I was at lunch with some clients at Morton's steak house last year and they had a Kobe beef burger on special for the day. Very expensive and VERY Fg awesome. Just the meat and a bun. Was going to get cheese on it and the waiter recommended that it would be better without. Was actually sad when it was finished. I would never spend $60 of my own money on any burger, but this was on the company's dime.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I was at lunch with some clients at Morton's steak house last year and they had a Kobe beef burger on special for the day. Very expensive and VERY Fg awesome. Just the meat and a bun. Was going to get cheese on it and the waiter recommended that it would be better without. Was actually sad when it was finished. I would never spend $60 of my own money on any burger, but this was on the company's dime.



Why wasn't I invited to this client meeting?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Why wasn't I invited to this client meeting?



Because your a product rep, your supposed to take me out to expensive lunches to convince me to specify your windows


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 30, 2012)

$60 for a "Kobe" Burger???

Hilarious.  Ground Wagyu (there is no true ground Japanese Kobe in the States) runs about $8/# wholesale tops.  I've seen "Kobe" burgers fetch $35, but $60 is astronomically over priced given the food cost of the ingredients.  I'm sure it was awesome though.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 30, 2012)

Best for me is still a Whole Foods natural beef patty off my charcoal grill.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 30, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> $60 for a "Kobe" Burger???
> 
> Hilarious.  Ground Wagyu (there is no true ground Japanese Kobe in the States) runs about $8/# wholesale tops.  I've seen "Kobe" burgers fetch $35, but $60 is astronomically over priced given the food cost of the ingredients.  I'm sure it was awesome though.


The Old Homestead in Manhattan has a Kobe beef burger for $81. They stuff the center with ground sirloin.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> The Old Homestead in Manhattan has a Kobe beef burger for $81. They stuff the center with ground sirloin.



No it doesn't

It has an American or Australian Wagyu Beef Burger that they are completely ripping off their customers with at that price.

Since about summer 2009, there has been ZERO true Japanese Kobe beef in this country other than smuggled product.  Japan had a hoof in mouth outbreak in their Kobe region resulting in a US embargo on the product, which to my knowledge still stands today.  Prior to that, the only cuts of true Kobe coming to America were Tenderloins, Striploins and Ribeyes, all of which sold wholesale for $75-$100/# at that time depending on grading and supplier.  

Now, Wagyu beef cattle (the Kobe breed) were brought to America in the 90s and there are several American producers.  Thing is, they're not the same as Japanese Kobe cattle.  They were crossbred with black angus because that breed grows faster.  There is some OUTSTANDING quality American "Kobe" Beef out there, but even the best is only 60% as good as true Japanese Kobe.  And the best is also 60% the cost at most.

I left the wholesale trade 10 months ago and at that time I was selling the highest grade Wagyu beef available in the country.  Whole uncleaned tenderloins were going for $42 a pound wholesale.  You'd never use tenderloin for a ground beef application.  The highest graded Sirloin was going for $34/#.  So even if the Old Homestead in Manhattan were grinding Wagyu Sirloin and stuffing the center of their burgers with it, you're talking about 3 ounces of meat tops for a cost of $6.38.  The remaining 5 ounces of beef assuming a half pound burger most certainly came from ground Wagyu chuck which at most costs $8/# but can easily be found as low as $6.  

I'd put the total cost of the meat in that $81 burger at about $8.50 max.  I'm sure it tastes phenomenal, but if you knew that $81 "Kobe" Burger plate cost the restaurant about $11 combined for the burger, bun, accoutrements and fries  wouldn't you feel like a sucker for spending $81 on it?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Its creators admit it is the ultimate in decadence: a $175 hamburger.
  The Wall Street Burger Shoppe  just raised its price from $150 to assure its designation as the  costliest burger in the city as determined by Pocket Change, an online  newsletter about the most expensive things in New York.
"Wall  Street has good days and bad days. We wanted to have the everyday  burger (for $4) ... and then something special if you really have a good  day on Wall Street," said co-owner Heather Tierney.
The  burger, created by chef and co-owner Kevin O'Connell, seeks to justify  its price with a Kobe beef patty, lots of black truffles, seared foie  gras, aged Gruyere cheese, wild mushrooms and flecks of gold leaf on a  brioche bun.
The eatery sells 20 or  25 per month in the fine dining room upstairs versus hundreds of $4  burgers each day at the diner counter downstairs, Tierney said.
Pocket  Change previously designated the double truffle burger at Daniel  Boulud's DB Bistro Moderne as the most expensive at $120, and the Burger  Shoppe set out to top that.
Boulud's  creation -- available only during black truffle season from December to  March -- rose to $150 this past season, so the Burger Shoppe raised its  price on Monday to $175.
"Our  burger is not about the price," said Georgette Farkas, a Boulud  spokeswoman. "If you are making something concerned only about the  price, you are off in the wrong direction."
Without truffles, Boulud's burger costs $32. It has a ground sirloin patty stuffed with red wine braised short ribs.
O'Connell said the Burger Shoppe was "finding the ultimate expression of each one of the ingredients."
"The concept was like a mushroom-bacon-Swiss cheese burger, which is my favorite sort of burger," he said.
The  burger comes with golden truffle mayonnaise, Belgian-style fries and a  mixed greens and tomato salad. O'Connell pairs the dish with many fine  wines, a lager or a toasted brown beer, or ginger ale.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't do burgers very often but when I do, I make them myself from meat I grind myself.   I will not buy store hamburger and I distrust restaurant hamburger.   I usually use 50/50 USDA select beef chuck and pork loin in grinder attachment for my KitchenAid mixer.   I also make Italian sausage burgers from 100% pork loin (fresh crushed garlic, ground fennel, fennel seed, oregano, paprika, salt & pepper).


----------



## Philpug (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a simple man with simple needs. Charlies Burgers in Delco...great milkshakes too.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 3, 2012)

I had White Castle the other day. Say what you will, not even sure if there is meat in those burgers, but damn those little things are tasty!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 3, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I had White Castle the other day. Say what you will, not even sure if there is meat in those burgers, but damn those little things are tasty!



My wife and I grabbed White Castle on Sunday, the first time for either of is. I am absolutely 100% positive beyond a shadow of a doubt that it is the last itme either of us will ever eat a White Castle product. The meat wasn't, the buns are brown'n serve, the fries had no color, flavor, or texture, and what the hell is a chicken ring?  I award them no points, and may God have mercy on their souls.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 3, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I had White Castle the other day. Say what you will, not even sure if there is meat in those burgers, but damn those little things are tasty!



why White Castle when you have all those great burger places by you, I wonder if you ever tried Westchester Burger I always saw it but never got to try the place?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Fudruckers still down in Jersey?


----------



## Philpug (Jul 3, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I had White Castle the other day. Say what you will, not even sure if there is meat in those burgers, but damn those little things are tasty!



Looove them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is Fudruckers still down in Jersey?


http://www.fuddruckers.com/findus/index_mapresults.php?m=new jersey yes my dad use to stop at the one in Wayne on the way to ski Vernon Valley in NJ when I was a kid, they were great and I need to go back.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 5, 2012)

http://www.cheeseandburger.com/


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 5, 2012)

http://icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## andyzee (Jul 5, 2012)

Philpug said:


> Looove them.




Ah, a true connoisseur!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Big nicks pizza place in NYC it on the Columbus Ave and 71 street, great cheap price and lots of burgers to choose from. http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/201...celebrates-50th-birthday-with-60-cent-burgers
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/big-nicks-burger-and-pizza-joint-too-new-york I ate there yesterday burger is the best I have ever had for sure, small place yes but so worth it, anyone in NYC who like burgers has to check it out. http://www.dnainfo.com/new-york/201...celebrates-50th-birthday-with-60-cent-burgers


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 19, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I had White Castle the other day. Say what you will, not even sure if there is meat in those burgers, but damn those little things are tasty!



Don't forget to "Tuck the tails" (a little Jersey humor):razz:  Had one of the best cheeseburgers I've ever had at the top of Pow Mow.  Don't know if we were just extremely famished from skiing but man it was good.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never had any of these, but the pics are making me hungry: http://www.boston.com/readers-favor...F7jrLcRqWCuYlILI/gallery.html?pg=1&t=150&cp=1

Love this quote:



> Five Guys’ signature product will never replace a real hamburger, but as  a quick, flat, superheated slab of chopped meat it’s not bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 20, 2012)

Read that this morning.  I've had quite a few on that list.  I was kind of surprised to see Green Street in Cambridge not on that list.  It's one of the more popular burgers in town among restaurant industry workers.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 23, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I've never had any of these, but the pics are making me hungry: http://www.boston.com/readers-favor...F7jrLcRqWCuYlILI/gallery.html?pg=1&t=150&cp=1
> 
> Love this quote:



I was starting to get scared, but then was happy to see RF O'Sulllivan's at the top of the list. It counted down in order, right? But does that make 5 Guys number 1?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I was starting to get scared, but then was happy to see RF O'Sulllivan's at the top of the list. It counted down in order, right? But does that make 5 Guys number 1?



I believe they were voted on by readers. There's probably enough trolls who think 5 guys is the best damn thing in the world. As far as chains go, I had a Smash Burger out in CO and that was much tastier than 5 Guys. I think they've come as far east as NY, so hoping they can work their way into NE.


----------

